# Visa and money tips for an Aussie soon to be expat



## BrisbaneRob (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey All,

My friend and I are in the early stages of planning to move to Vancouver in August (after a trip through the US) and wondering if anyone had any advice for us. 

Currently we are just saving the money and in the next few weeks we are going to start the visa process. To be easier I will just list the questions and go from there.

Question: Visa - As an Australian (28 years old) in regards to the application how long from when the process starts to when you got the visa? When I got my UK visa I had to send away my passport and I got a page in it with my visa on it and the start date was when it was processed. Is this the same as Canada? I heard that you get approved and give a letter to border security and then your visa starts from the date you fly into Vancouver, is this right? As I am planning on getting to Van in August next year what would the best time to start the application process?

Question: Settling in money, I know this varies from person to person but what would be a good amount of money to have saved? I will have $5000AUS to set myself up and live off until I land a job (which I might not have lined up but I hope to)
Question 3: I have a university degree in communication design (web and graphic design), would it be useful over there? I know in Brisbane it is really tough to get into. Obviously I will go for really any job to a point haha but yeah just wanted to see how it all works over there.

I’m sorry if these questions have been covered 1000 times and I have looked through the forums but I cant seem to find an answer so if I could get any advice that would be great.


----------



## BrisbaneRob (Jul 22, 2014)

bump  does anyone have any advice?


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Boss why you want to go to Canada?
I guess Australia and Canada are almost same in terms of lifestyle, saving, salary, etc.

The only difference is weather.

Regards,
Ash


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

ashpin said:


> Boss why you want to go to Canada?
> I guess Australia and Canada are almost same in terms of lifestyle, saving, salary, etc.
> 
> The only difference is weather.
> ...



You couldn't be more wrong.


----------

